
Billion Random Numbers in a Blink of an Eye (CPU, GPU) - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Billion-random-numbers-blink-eye-Clojure
======
dragandj
Software: Clojure with Neanderthal

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

